# Ferguson Reservoir:



## Big Vern (May 20, 2018)

The crappies are spawning up close to the Shoreline. I caught and released over 

100 black crappies in the ten inch range. I fished from 8 p.m. till 10 p.m.. I used crappie minnows and an assortment of small tube jigs fish below a bobber from 12 to 18 in. I caught 12 females away from the shoreline at the depth of 5 foot.


----------



## Favolous (Apr 3, 2015)

Big Vern said:


> The crappies are spawning up close to the Shoreline. I caught and released over
> 
> 100 black crappies in the ten inch range. I fished from 8 p.m. till 10 p.m.. I used crappie minnows and an assortment of small tube jigs fish below a bobber from 12 to 18 in. I caught 12 females away from the shoreline at the depth of 5 foot.


Really trying to pick your brain this year. I have caught some crappie in Ferguson, but it is at night. Where would you fish during the day? Had any luck at bresler...I caught a 20 inch walleye from shore using a plastic jerkbait, but haven’t gotten a ton of fish around the Lima area. Really trying to get some crappie this spring.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Favolous said:


> Really trying to pick your brain this year. I have caught some crappie in Ferguson, but it is at night. Where would you fish during the day? Had any luck at bresler...I caught a 20 inch walleye from shore using a plastic jerkbait, but haven’t gotten a ton of fish around the Lima area. Really trying to get some crappie this spring.


I think it is extremely hard to catch large numbers of any fish in any of the Lima reservoirs...I think you have to hit it just right....very rarely have I seen fishermen with big numbers of fish caught....I feel people may post big numbers, but I have to see it in order to believe it....not saying Big Vern is full of it, but 100 10” crappies in 120 minutes seems a bit much to believe!!!!!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Buster24 said:


> I think it is extremely hard to catch large numbers of any fish in any of the Lima reservoirs...I think you have to hit it just right....very rarely have I seen fishermen with big numbers of fish caught....I feel people may post big numbers, but I have to see it in order to believe it....not saying Big Vern is full of it, but 100 10” crappies in 120 minutes seems a bit much to believe!!!!!


I used to fish Ferguson quite a bit and at certain times did quite well. If you put in the time you can catch numbers there. If you were not there, why would you question the OP about his catch?


----------



## Favolous (Apr 3, 2015)

dcool said:


> I used to fish Ferguson quite a bit and at certain times did quite well. If you put in the time you can catch numbers there. If you were not there, why would you question the OP about his catch?


I didn’t question him. I’m just looking for advice. Any advice? I could use all. I have done well at sundown and night there, but having trouble targeting crappie during the day.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

dcool said:


> I used to fish Ferguson quite a bit and at certain times did quite well. If you put in the time you can catch numbers there. If you were not there, why would you question the OP about his catch?
> First of all, who is OP...I was questioning Big Vern......and just think about the post.....all 10” crappies....100 in 120 minutes....have you ever heard of fish stories....I for one am not that gullible!!!


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

dcool...not really trying to be a jerk, but just doing the math....Big Vern caught 100 10” crappies in 120 minutes....I figured approximately 3 minutes to bait hook, put hook in water, fish attacks immediately, fighting fish, landing fish, fish off the hook and rebaiting and put hook in water again...repeat process....according to my calculations you could land 40 crappies if fish hit bait as soon as it hits the water which I also feel that realistically this will not happen all the time....hence I deduct it might be a fish story....I mean everything needs to happen in a perfect sequence to land just 40 fish.....now, if 3 fishermen were fishing, it might be possible, but again everything must go exactly as I stated....not trying to be a jerk here, but just doing the common sense math.....I have fished all the reservoirs in Lima, Van Wert, and Delphos, and have caught fish but could never replicate the numbers that Big Vern did and have never witnessed anyone else do it either.....I just feel it has be be the perfect scenario to produce big numbers in reservoirs....I think they are tougher to fish that lakes!!!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Original Poster

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jace McDonald (Apr 14, 2021)

Buster24 said:


> I think it is extremely hard to catch large numbers of any fish in any of the Lima reservoirs...I think you have to hit it just right....very rarely have I seen fishermen with big numbers of fish caught....I feel people may post big numbers, but I have to see it in order to believe it....not saying Big Vern is full of it, but 100 10” crappies in 120 minutes seems a bit much to believe!!!!!


I've had some good times at lost creek, normally for cats & crappie. Been real hot these past few days. There's a lot of fish in the reservoirs you just need to know the bait they're biting on and where to catch them at


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

3year old post guys. But catching 100 crappies in 2 hours during the spawn is not totally unrealistic. During the spawn I'm normally fishing jigs under a float. No re-baiting unless my bait rips apart. I have caught 30 fish limits in 45 minute lunch break trips in late April and through out may. 
But like others have said. Who cares. You either believe the post or not...


----------



## Jace McDonald (Apr 14, 2021)

Saugeyefisher said:


> 3year old post guys. But catching 100 crappies in 2 hours during the spawn is not totally unrealistic. During the spawn I'm normally fishing jigs under a float. No re-baiting unless my bait rips apart. I have caught 30 fish limits in 45 minute lunch break trips in late April and through out may.
> But like others have said. Who cares. You either believe the post or not...


Yep and if you got a few poles out with minnow while your jigging. I don't think the poster specified how many poles he had out.


----------

